# The chemical link to cancer



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Interesting video.
http://www.nyrnaturalnews.com/videos/


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

How about sharing the info instead of watching the video......what does Kenya and frankincense have to do with a link to cancer? That is the video I started to watch; but I don't think it is the right link.....thanks.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Idaholady said:


> How about sharing the info instead of watching the video......what does Kenya and frankincense have to do with a link to cancer? That is the video I started to watch; but I don't think it is the right link.....thanks.


You have to go down the playlist to get to it......I tried to post a direct link to it, but it went right back to the Kenya/Frankincense video. Guess the only way to "get there" is to go down the playlist! Weird! You'd think there'd be a direct link to THAT individual video. (Or, maybe I just don't know how to do it!!)


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Here ya go....

Published on Jun 30, 2011
NYR Natural News' Susan Curtis talks to Jamie Page, Chief Executive of the Cancer Prevention Society, about chemicals in the environment and their links to illness.






Jim


----------

